# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  برنامج ( جامع السنة )

## المسترشد بالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من لديه علم بموسوعة جامع السنة التي ينتضرها الباحثون وطلاب العلم منذ زمن
هل صدرت ؟ متى ستصدر ؟ اين نجدها ؟

----------


## القرشي

الدكتور سليمان الميمان وفقه الله مدير شركة العربية لتقنية المعلومات يقول سينزل قريباً ، هذا هاتفه الشخصي 00966505279955

----------


## المسترشد بالله

> الدكتور سليمان الميمان وفقه الله مدير شركة العربية لتقنية المعلومات يقول سينزل قريباً ، هذا هاتفه الشخصي 00966505279955


 
متى قال ذلك لانهم قد قالوا ان البرنامج سيصدر بعد رمضان الماضي !!ولكن هل من الممكن ان اراسل الشركه ويرسلوا لي البرنامج لاني سمعت انهم يرسلون البرنامج لمن يطلبه ويرسل قيمته على عنوان بريده

----------


## المسترشد بالله

هل تتوقعون نزول هذا البرنامج في معرض الكتاب القادم في الرياض طبعا علما ان معرض الكتاب سيبدأ بعد شهر بالضبط من الايوم اي بتاريخ 10 - 3 - 1431 فهل احد لديه علم

----------


## القرشي

> متى قال ذلك لانهم قد قالوا ان البرنامج سيصدر بعد رمضان الماضي !!
> ولكن هل من الممكن ان اراسل الشركه ويرسلوا لي البرنامج لاني سمعت انهم يرسلون البرنامج لمن يطلبه ويرسل قيمته على عنوان بريده


هذا موقعهم 
http://arabia-it.com/books1.aspx?sectionID=1

----------


## القرشي

هل نزل برنامج جامع السنة

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل صدر البرنامج

----------


## صالح محمود

هل صدر البرنامج؟

----------


## صالح محمود

> هل صدر البرنامج؟


للرفع......

----------


## صالح محمود

> هل صدر البرنامج؟


هل من مجيب؟!!

----------


## صالح محمود

للرفع مرة أخرى

----------


## تمرة الأحباب

إن كنت تقصد جامع الكتب التسعة فقد صدر عن دار الميمان وهو متوفر في تطبيق على الأجهزة الذكية.

----------


## صالح محمود

> إن كنت تقصد جامع الكتب التسعة فقد صدر عن دار الميمان وهو متوفر في تطبيق على الأجهزة الذكية.


لا , ليس هذا هو المقصود أخي الكريم

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

للرفع

----------


## وطني الجميل

للرفع

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

يوجد على الشابكة برنامج إلكتروني بعنوان "الجامع للحديث النبوي"، وهذه هي المعلومات التي قدموها عنه:
عدد المصادر: 401
عدد الأحاديث: 521.745
التقسيم الموضوعي: 28.954
رجال الإسناد: 2.794.358
عدد الأسانيد: 673.927
شرح الغريب: 478.144

----------

